# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  khắc phục lỗi 0xE019100B, xung đột windown với xigncode của game

## hvcuong

tôi chơi game a.v.a của us đã lâu, trước đây chơi tốt, nhưng những ngày vừa qua thì server game thay đổi từ gameguard thành xigncode, sau khi update xong vào game thì chỉ chơi được một lúc (tầm 1-3 phút) thì game tự out ra và báo lỗi 0xe019100b (theo giải thích của lỗi này thì máy tôi đang chạy một chương trình thứ 3 nào đó gây xung đột, phải thoát chương trình đó ra và khởi động lại game), tôi hầu như đã thoát tất cả các chương trình khác, chỉ chạy độc mỗi game, vẫn bị, tôi cài lại win và cài mới lại game, cũng vẫn bị, cài win (không cài chồng mà format cài mới từ cd) từ hđh win7 (23+64bit) win 8 (32+64bit), đều vẫn bị, kiểm tra task manager thì chẳng thấy chương trình nào lạ đang chạy ngoài game cả. lên mạng search thì cũng có người bị như tôi, không chỉ game này mà họ còn bị những game khác nhưng vẫn lỗi tương tự, nhưng vẫn chưa có lời giải thích hay cách fix lỗi hiệu quả.
tôi mạo muội lên đây nhờ sự giúp đỡ của anh em, ai biết chỉ giúp tôi, chân thành cảm ơn nhiều nhiều ...
cấu hình máy tôi: core i 5-2500, main asus p8p67, ram 8gb cossair, vga nvidia gtx550ti cyclone, hdd 500gb, psu sesonic 550w.

----------


## canhotanbinh

mình cũng chơi ava phiên bản us như bạn. ava có chương trình bảo vệ game khá khó chịu. mình bị lỗi này thường mình delete thư mục của xigncode rồi để chương trình update lại. nếu bạn vẫn còn bị thì bạn delete thư mục của ava rồi để update lại. để giải thích máy bạn không chương trình nào chạy mà phần mềm bảo vệ của ava vẫn báo vì chương trình chạy ngầm và quét tự động mọi sự thay đổi của file bảo vệ xigncode đều không được

----------

